# Sex drive and finger length



## Cloaked (Sep 15, 2013)

I only know three women with high sex drives (1+/2 days). They all have very long ring fingers, longer then their pointer finger.

Is this a physical expression of their SD or just a coincidence?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

Not sure but I'm HD and my ring finger is longer than pointer finger, but isn't that normal?

Found this:

Finger Length Predicts Health and Behavior | DiscoverMagazine.com

Hmmm.....


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

It could be that they were exposed to higher testosterone levels in-utero. A longer ring finger vs. pointer finger is correlated for MEN with higher in-utero exposure to T, and may also imply higher libido. Whether this applies to women isn't known, as far as I know, but your observation is interesting just the same. I'm going to check my wife this evening, now!


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

Faithful Wife said:


> Not sure but I'm HD and my ring finger is longer than pointer finger, but isn't that normal?
> QUOTE]
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

Married but Happy said:


> It could be that they were exposed to higher testosterone levels in-utero. A longer ring finger vs. pointer finger is correlated for MEN with higher in-utero exposure to T, and may also imply higher libido. Whether this applies to women isn't known, as far as I know, but your observation is interesting just the same. I'm going to check my wife this evening, now!


Damn, my ring fingers are longer than my index fingers.

I never knew this, almost scared to check my wifes.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

Wow...my ring finger is not just a bit longer, but a LOT longer.

Dammit, I'm a dude.


----------



## As'laDain (Nov 27, 2011)

hmm... my right right ring finger is longer than my right index finger, but my left ring finger is shorter than my left index finger...


----------



## okeydokie (Sep 10, 2008)

Both of mine are longer than my penis, uh oh


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

As'laDain said:


> hmm... my right right ring finger is longer than my right index finger, but my left ring finger is shorter than my left index finger...


Mine is the same, but in reverse.... So wth does THAT mean??? LMAO!!


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

Before you get all excited...my ring finger, on both hands, is almost two-thirds longer, at the first joint(tip to first knuckle), than my index finger. So, not so sure about that...or...it's proof x2 broke me, which I've been wondering all along. Because...we started out like rabbits and it all went to hell.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

Wait wait...there's this...

Finger length not affected by fetal testosterone


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

As'laDain said:


> hmm... my right right ring finger is longer than my right index finger, but my left ring finger is shorter than my left index finger...


You're just sexually fickle.


----------



## onedge (Nov 27, 2013)

I am HD female and ring finger is longer than pointer. Not alot but it longer.


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

Faithful Wife said:


> Wait wait...there's this...
> 
> Finger length not affected by fetal testosterone


So they're telling me...they just don't know.

I can live with that.

I'm still checking my wifes fingers when she gets home.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

I think what they do know for sure is that on average, a man's ring finger is longer than pointer finger, and on average, a woman's ring finger is about the same as pointer.

So they concluded that the longer ring finger in men must have something to do with testosterone.


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

Faithful Wife said:


> Wait wait...there's this...
> 
> Finger length not affected by fetal testosterone


This says the jury is still out but questions remain; more studies needed with a wider base and wider control groups.

I have a fraternal twin brother. My ring finger is the same size on my right and slightly longer on my left and I have long fingers or so I'm told. They seem normal to me. My sex drive also seems normal. I'll have to ask my brother to see his hand next time I see him.


----------



## TheCuriousWife (Jan 28, 2013)

Faithful Wife said:


> Wow...my ring finger is not just a bit longer, but a LOT longer.
> 
> Dammit, I'm a dude.


Interesting... My ring finger is a LOT longer too. 

Although funnily, my hands don't match. My pointer finger is longer on my left hand than on my right hand. :scratchhead: Weird. I've never looked closely at my hands before.

I'm curious to look at my husbands hands now.


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

I wonder how many women are going to grab the measuring tape their husbands used yesterday to measure their penises.


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

Anon Pink said:


> This says the jury is still out but questions remain; more studies needed with a wider base and wider control groups.
> 
> I have a fraternal twin brother. My ring finger is the same size on my right and slightly longer on my left and I have long fingers or so I'm told. They seem normal to me. My sex drive also seems normal. *I'll have to ask my brother to see his hand next time I see him.*


OMG! I had to read this twice... at first, I thought it aid you had to ask your brother, so you could determine if your sex drive was normal! :rofl::rofl:


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

Faithful Wife said:


> I think what they do know for sure is that on average, a man's ring finger is longer than pointer finger, and on average, a woman's ring finger is about the same as pointer.
> 
> So they concluded that the longer ring finger in men must have something to do with testosterone.


Yeah and the second study you posted merely says that while testosterone has an influence on finger length it doesn't necessarily correlate to a higher libido or male aggression.

That's the part they're trying to figure out at this point.


----------



## hookares (Dec 7, 2011)

I suspect this valuable bit of information is just as reliable as that associated with men having big feet. Doesn't really mean ANYTHING.


----------



## onedge (Nov 27, 2013)

LOL...yes I will be one sneaking a peak at hubby's fingers. I always laugh at articles telling men how to seduce a woman. I find the suggestions usually corny and would have a hard time keeping a straight face.


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

Just for fun, try showing him some honest respect and admiration, and see how that works. That's not an accusation of wrong-doing. It's a suggestion to up the frequency and intensity. I don't think it can hurt. I'm really curious, though, what role those play.


----------



## Always Learning (Oct 2, 2013)

Maricha75 said:


> I wonder how many women are going to grab the measuring tape their husbands used yesterday to measure their penises.


Oh no, another size does/doesn't matter thread:rofl:


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

hookares said:


> I suspect this valuable bit of information is just as reliable as that associated with men having big feet. Doesn't really mean ANYTHING.


I disagree. Clearly my superior length of ring finger means my penis is also of a superior length.


----------



## Omego (Apr 17, 2013)

Love the title of the thread! I had to click. I'm HD and my ring finger is longer. So that explains everything! LOL!


----------



## TiggyBlue (Jul 29, 2012)

My ring finger is a lot longer than my pointer finger. I'm HD so it must have something to do with it


----------



## Cloaked (Sep 15, 2013)

Faithful Wife said:


> I disagree. Clearly my superior length of ring finger means my penis is also of a superior length.


Confucius say:
"The superior man will always have a superior sized ring finger and sixth member!"
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## xakulax (Feb 9, 2014)

So that's why i'm always horny damned genetics :rofl:


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

Wife just got home, ring fingers MUCH longer than index fingers.

They need to hurry up with these studies.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

I think it just means "me so horny". Easy.


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

My wife seems to prefer my middle finger. Or sometimes my middle and pointer fingers together. Just depends on her mood.

Wait, what was the question?


----------



## xakulax (Feb 9, 2014)

WorkingOnMe said:


> My wife seems to prefer my middle finger. Or sometimes my middle and pointer fingers together. Just depends on her mood.
> 
> Wait, what was the question?



:rofl:


----------



## TheCuriousWife (Jan 28, 2013)

WorkingOnMe said:


> My wife seems to prefer my middle finger. Or sometimes my middle and pointer fingers together. Just depends on her mood.
> 
> Wait, what was the question?


:lol::lol:

I prefer the pointer finger...


----------



## TheCuriousWife (Jan 28, 2013)

If this study turns out to be true. This could be a whole new way to find a mate. 

On your first date you offer to hold hands then inconspicuously make sure their ring finger is suitable to your drive before proceeding. :rofl:


----------



## romantic_guy (Nov 8, 2011)

Mine are exactly the same and I am very HD even at 59 years old. If men have longer ring fingers and women shorter does that mean I am between male and female?? Maybe that is why I am so romantic and have an artistic temperament!


----------



## I Don't Know (Oct 8, 2013)

My wife's ring finger is longer, we average every other day. A woman she works with has longer ring and says 3 times a week. Another woman she works with has shorter ring and says once a week. 

hmmm.


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

WorkingOnMe said:


> My wife seems to prefer my middle finger. Or sometimes my middle and pointer fingers together. Just depends on her mood.
> 
> Wait, what was the question?


hmmm...middle finger all the way. :smthumbup:


just checked out my hands.my ring fingers are longer than my index fingers. Figures.


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

WorkingOnMe said:


> My wife seems to prefer my middle finger. Or sometimes my middle and pointer fingers together. Just depends on her mood.
> 
> Wait, what was the question?


First and second, in an upward motion, thumb nudging the.... Are we answering the same wrong question?


----------



## As'laDain (Nov 27, 2011)

tacoma said:


> You're just sexually fickle.


true. sometimes i like missionary, sometimes doggy, cowgirl is fun, so is reverse cowgirl...

and of course the location changes. cant make up my mind if i prefer the living room, bedroom, bathroom...
... on the floor, on the couch, bent over the counters in the kitchen, on a chair, in the car...


i guess fickle is a good word for it.


----------



## GettingIt_2 (Apr 12, 2013)

Ringer finger longer on my HD hands, too. 

Where are all the LD TAM members--we need them to chime in. Oh, wait a minute . . . .


----------



## Cloaked (Sep 15, 2013)

My ring finger is longer on both hands and my fingers are almost the exactly the same length on each hand. 
My dominant hand's fingers and palm is thicker and rougher.

My SD is 1/every 2 days.

Well it's obvious what needs to be done. I will start a nationwide survey measuring length and thickness of ring fingers and find a connection with pen*s size but before I can do this I will need a government grant. It should be easy since governments are obsessed with d*cks! Easy money. ;-)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Middle of Everything (Feb 19, 2012)

WorkingOnMe said:


> My wife seems to prefer my middle finger. Or sometimes my middle and pointer fingers together. Just depends on her mood.
> 
> Wait, what was the question?


If mine is feeling it, it might be two in the pink and one in the stink..........


Oh no he didnt.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)




----------



## Middle of Everything (Feb 19, 2012)

Faithful Wife said:


>


So is that a yeah I knda like that too roll eyes or a that is so crude and you're not nearly as funny as you think you are roll eyes?


----------



## sparkyjim (Sep 22, 2012)

Faithful Wife said:


> Wow...my ring finger is not just a bit longer, but a LOT longer.
> 
> Dammit, I'm a dude.




Welcome to the club....

Have a cigar...


----------



## WyshIknew (Aug 18, 2012)

Faithful Wife said:


> Wow...my ring finger is not just a bit longer, but a LOT longer.
> 
> Dammit, I'm a dude.


Do you fancy a beer and a dirty joke with me FW?


----------



## over20 (Nov 15, 2013)

onedge said:


> I am HD female and ring finger is longer than pointer. Not alot but it longer.


Me too!


----------



## over20 (Nov 15, 2013)

Middle of Everything said:


> If mine is feeling it, it might be two in the pink and one in the stink..........
> 
> 
> Oh no he didnt.


:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

WorkingOnMe said:


> My wife seems to prefer my middle finger. Or sometimes my middle and pointer fingers together. Just depends on her mood.


What I've found:

Middle and index work best of simultaneously performing oral on the clit - Middle and ring work best if simultaneously stimulating the clit with the palm & thumb on the same hand.



WorkingOnMe said:


> Wait, what was the question?


Darn it, I fell for the same thing.

I have insane drive and my ring finger is a full joint longer than my index finger.


----------



## bABI (Apr 29, 2014)

either my mind or eyes or fingers are deceiving me...taking a look at my palms on both hands, my pointer finger seems longer or same lenght, but when i view from the back of my hands, ring finger is longer on both hands. What should i believe???
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## I Notice The Details (Sep 15, 2012)

Mrs. John Adams said:


> well...i have a problem...my ring finger on my right hand is shorter than my pointer
> my ring finger on my left hand is longer than my pointer
> 
> 
> ...


:rofl: I think there is still hope for you Mrs JA!


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

CharlieParker said:


> That is about the only thing I can think of that I do left handed, strange.


So your wife sleeps on the right side of the bed?


----------



## the2ofus (Jan 28, 2014)

Faithful Wife said:


> Wow...my ring finger is not just a bit longer, but a LOT longer.
> 
> Dammit, I'm a dude.


Me too!



Faithful Wife said:


> Wait wait...there's this...
> 
> Finger length not affected by fetal testosterone


It seems they were checking men's testosterone levels. There are studies that have shown mens levels dropped in the last decade. ( I blame it on the housing market crash, major stressor) That may be why they got different results.



hookares said:


> I suspect this valuable bit of information is just as reliable as that associated with men having big feet. Doesn't really mean ANYTHING.


Generally speaking, taller men are gonna have bigger feet, you need a bigger foundation for a taller building. Looking on one of the charts posted on the penis thread, it has the average height of the men as well as penis length. Generally speaking the taller countries had bigger penises. So generally speaking on average taller men, with bigger feet ( than the average small guy), will on average have larger members. But you can't put a size 11 shoe guy next to a size 12 and say the guy with the size 12 will definitely have a larger penis. Or even a size 8 and 13, it's just an average.

I'm curious why some babies would be exposed to higher T levels during pregnancy. Could it be from the mom, I better go check my kids fingers


----------



## keeper63 (Mar 22, 2012)

My ring finger is about 1/2" to 5/8" longer than my index finger, I reckon that explains a lot, I need to look at my wife's hands when she gets home.

When I was 18 or 19 I worked an outdoor construction job one summer. The straw boss for my crew was an older guy from Texas named Don. He was perhaps 60 years old, never married, rugged and handsome, he had a certain Sam Elliott quality about him. The other guys said that Don was very popular and successful with ladies of all ages, and a couple of times when he took a whiz in front of us, we could see why.

Don told me that he could always predict a woman's capacity for sex and orgasms by looking at her lower back. If she had well-defined sacral dimples, her capacity for sex and being orgasmic was high, if he couldn't make out her dimples (regardless of her weight), her capacity was low. He went as far to say that if he didn't see the dimples, even after a woman was naked, he wouldn't bother having sex with her.

In my somewhat limited sexual experience (certainly limited compared to Don) I have found his method to be an accurate predictor. I wonder if the ring finger method works the same way?


----------



## happy as a clam (Jan 5, 2014)

I am a woman, and both my ring fingers are much longer than my index fingers. Explains a lot... :rofl:


----------



## the2ofus (Jan 28, 2014)

keeper63 said:


> My ring finger is about 1/2" to 5/8" longer than my index finger, I reckon that explains a lot, I need to look at my wife's hands when she gets home.
> 
> When I was 18 or 19 I worked an outdoor construction job one summer. The straw boss for my crew was an older guy from Texas named Don. He was perhaps 60 years old, never married, rugged and handsome, he had a certain Sam Elliott quality about him. The other guys said that Don was very popular and successful with ladies of all ages, and a couple of times when he took a whiz in front of us, we could see why.
> 
> ...


Interesting about the dimples! Maybe you should paste this over on a new thread and see if it holds true here.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

onedge said:


> I am HD female and ring finger is longer than pointer. Not alot but it longer.


This is me too, I was reading articles about this years ago and mentioned it in a post ...I was worried about my H's Testosterone levels at the time.. so I was reading a flurry of things online.. 
When we put our hands (his and mine) beside each other..







.. they looked about the same (the difference)...... Now really.. his ring finger SHOULD have had more of a significant difference over mine..... and it's TRUE.. I am a High driver, the more aggressive out of the 2 of us... 

I called our oldest son over shortly after that to compare his hands with his Dad... and WOW... there was quite a difference on his ....and our 2nd son too... in comparison to DAD.. but it's OK.. he still loves sex!


----------



## the2ofus (Jan 28, 2014)

My ring fingers are significantly longer while dh's are just a little longer. (Which would make sense) My 2 older girls have left hand with ring finger longer, while on the right hand they are not. My really aggressive full throttle all the time till he crashes 2nd born son has a significantly longer ring finger both hands even with short stubby fingers, while my laid back 3rd son has one hand that its longer one that they are even. But my baby girls hands we will.just put on the chastity belt if the study is true. (Have not checked my oldest sons)

Simply Amorous I had to laugh when I came on here and saw your post cause I had just checked my kids fingers.

Could be an interesting way to screen your daughters dates. When she's younger you don't want long ring fingers, when she gets ready for marriage you do if her ring finger is longer.


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

I've got no idea if this is accurate, but a quick search found it and it addresses the topic of this thread, if we are trying to look at why some men are affected with low libido. It has nothing to do with finger length in this article. It is, however, an interesting read. 

The Dangers of Estrogen in your Drinking Water


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

the2ofus said:


> Simply Amorous I had to laugh when I came on here and saw your post cause I had just checked my kids fingers.
> 
> Could be an interesting way to screen your daughters dates. When she's younger you don't want long ring fingers, when she gets ready for marriage you do if her ring finger is longer.


I just had a conversation with our 2nd son (he is 17 -same Gf for over 2 and half yrs)....telling him to check out her fingers and it's GOOD if her ring is longer, that will mean she loves SEX.. and he'll be a satisfied husband !! 

I just checked 3rd son's hands.....his are just like his DAD's...and true to form, he is our most introverted laid back son.. not into sports...his Dad again! 

Checked Daughters.. oh her's are even... she is not as WIRED as me, I've said many a times she takes after her Dad...makes sense again. (she has no idea why I checked & didn't ask!)


----------



## the2ofus (Jan 28, 2014)

My oldest sons looks a lot like his dad's fingers, makes sense, but he's more stubborn and not as driven.


----------



## keeper63 (Mar 22, 2012)

Perhaps Old Don knew what he was talking about:

http://www.wellsphere.com/relations...-stimulation-on-female-sexual-function/348411


----------



## CharlieParker (Aug 15, 2012)

the2ofus said:


> But my baby girls hands we will.just put on the chastity belt if the study is true.


:rofl:

You have been warned.


----------



## doubletrouble (Apr 23, 2013)

hookares said:


> I suspect this valuable bit of information is just as reliable as that associated with men having big feet. Doesn't really mean ANYTHING.


Oh hell, sure it does! I have big feet, dammit, it has to mean something!

Maybe it has to do with me being 6'6" tall?

Ring fingers both longer than index. But the middle finger is still King. I'm just glad to have opposable thumbs. :smthumbup:


----------



## MrVanilla (Apr 24, 2012)

_*Holds hand over phone so insurance rep can't hear*_

Does ring-finger extension surgery fall under elective or reconstructive?


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

doubletrouble said:


> Oh hell, sure it does! I have big feet, dammit, it has to mean something!
> 
> Maybe it has to do with me being 6'6" tall?
> 
> Ring fingers both longer than index. But the middle finger is still King. *I'm just glad to have opposable thumbs.* :smthumbup:


Me too.


----------



## sthsthzhen (May 3, 2014)

Wow...my ring finger is not just a bit longer, but a LOT longer.


----------

